# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشاوره حامد دلیجه؟؟!!!!

## mohammad74

سلام
کسی اصلا ایشون رو میشناسه؟(یعنی با خودش تماس گرفته)
قضیه مشاوره ای که ایشون میدیند چیه؟چطوره؟
اگه کسی با ایشون کار کرده بیاد نظرش رو بگه

----------


## mohammad74

کسی از ایشون مشاوره نگرفته؟
کسی باهاش حرف زده؟
 :Yahoo (113):

----------


## MAHSA

من که چیزی راجبش نشنیدم ---از کوجا اسمشو شنیدی؟؟

----------


## Amiir

جدیدا هر کی از مامانش قهر میکنه میاد توی کار مشاوره!!خخخخ

*والا آنچه عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است!!!*

----------


## mohammad74

> جدیدا هر کی از مامانش قهر میکنه میاد توی کار مشاوره!!خخخخ
> 
> *والا آنچه عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است!!!*


یعنی چی؟
واضح حرف بزن

----------


## nafise74

*نمیدونم کیه متاسفانه*

----------


## Alireza.Jalili

داداش گلم مگه به مشاوره نیاز داری؟
این آقا اصلا به جز خودش کسی رو قبول نداره و فقط و فقط فاز منفی می ده 
همه از چشم ایشون کشکه 
داداش نیازی به مشاور نیست هست؟
اگه به اون باور به خودت برسی خودت واسه خودت می شه مشاور یعنی همون خود مشاوه ای ! به هیچ مشاوری هم نیازی نیست
مشاور از نظر من فقط استاد نیکخو که دیگه تلفنی مشاوره نمی ده
واقعا مرد بزرگی هست 
سرزمین ما ایران از این جور انسان ها بزرگ کمتر داره
این تنها کمکی بود که می تونستم برات بکنم

----------


## ارين٩٣

ي بچه مدرسه اي كه اومده برا كندن پول با ي مشت اراجيف و جفنگيات...
من ي تكنيك خيلييي حرفه اي وفوق سري بهت ياد ميدم كه راحت رياضيتو صد در صد ميزني تو كنكور.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
مي بيني،كنجكاو شدي بدوني كه من چي ميخوام بهت بگم!!!
اينم ي همچين چيزيه...
رياضي=تمرين وتمرين وتمرين وتمرين وتا جان در بدن ودوپامين در مغز داري تمرين...

----------


## mohammad74

> ي بچه مدرسه اي كه اومده برا كندن پول با ي مشت اراجيف و جفنگيات...
> من ي تكنيك خيلييي حرفه اي وفوق سري بهت ياد ميدم كه راحت رياضيتو صد در صد ميزني تو كنكور.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


بچه مدرسه ای رو خوب اومدی :Yahoo (113):

----------


## elham1

من که اصلانمیشناسمش نمیشه به هرکس اعتماد کرد

----------


## ebi18

ب نظر من هرکی که دیدی داره زیادی تبلیغ میکنه بدون یا ورشکست شده میخواد سر یکیو کلاه بذاره خرج و مخارجاش دربیاد،یا از این جوونان که شغلی ندارن میان تو کار مشاوره!اینایی که گفتم از سرناچاریشون بود،یه گروه دیگم هستن که ذاتا با کلاهبرداری حال می کُنن!
وگرنه کسی که کارش گرفته و داره پولشو درمیاره ک نیازی به تبلیغ بیش از حد نداره،طرف تو روستا(که امکانات بسیار اندک است!)هم باشه مثلا فلان معلم معروف رو میشناسه!
اما بچه های ما هم خیلی ساده هستن مثلا خیلی از تبلیغ های همین سایت تابلوئه که اصن خیالیه،مثلا دو روز مونده ب کنکور هنوز میگن فرصت باقیست بشتابید واسه مشاوره!
نمیخوام کنفرانس بدم،اما همیشه دنبال بهترین باش تا بعدا حسرت نخوری،حالا میتونه این "بهترین"مشاور باشه،میتونه رشته ی تحصیلی،کار و....دنبال این مشاورایی ک دو روزه اومدن تو کار نرو

----------


## nahid

عبدالمنان می‌گه:اسفند 20, 1392 در 01:20 آقا این مهندس دلیجه دیگه چه آدم مزخرفیه
باهاش حرف زدم میگم من ریاضیم ضعیفه میتونی کاری کنی که پیشرفت کنم
میگه من امیر کبیر خوندم
منم گفتم اگه خوندی تو خوندی و این رو پیشرفت من که تاثیری نداره مهم اینه که بتونی خوب درس بدی
برگشته میگه :آره رو اسکلایی مثل تو تاثیر نداره
دیگه آدم از این نفهمتر ندیده بودم
برای صرف‌نظر کردن از پاسخ‌گویی اینجا را کلیک کنید. 
 نام (الزامی)  ایمیل (منتشر نمیشود) (الزامی) 
 وبسایت 
   7 + 3 =  

انصراف





*ایمیل خود را بدون www وارد کنید*

  پس از ثبت نام به ایمیل خود مراجعه کرده 
و بر روی لینک تاییدیه کلیک کنید بعد از اشتراک،
مطالب سایت از طریق ایمیل برای شما ارسال 
می شود 




اينو از پايين كپي كردم شايد بدردت بخوره  اونجايي كه دانلود جزوه  جمع بندي هندسه 1 هست

----------


## mohammad74

> عبدالمنان می‌گه:اسفند 20, 1392 در 01:20آقا این مهندس دلیجه دیگه چه آدم مزخرفیه
> باهاش حرف زدم میگم من ریاضیم ضعیفه میتونی کاری کنی که پیشرفت کنم
> میگه من امیر کبیر خوندم
> منم گفتم اگه خوندی تو خوندی و این رو پیشرفت من که تاثیری نداره مهم اینه که بتونی خوب درس بدی
> برگشته میگه :آره رو اسکلایی مثل تو تاثیر نداره
> دیگه آدم از این نفهمتر ندیده بودم
> برای صرف‌نظر کردن از پاسخ‌گویی اینجا را کلیک کنید. 
>  نام (الزامی)  ایمیل (منتشر نمیشود) (الزامی) 
>  وبسایت 
> ...


کدوم پایین؟
لینک ها برای چیه؟

----------


## nahid

منظورم از پايين. تو همين سايت خارج از انجمن كلي جزوه واسه دانلود هست  اونجارو ميگم.تو همين پست قبليم روي 20اسفند كليد كن ميفهمي چي ميگم

----------


## mohammad74

دیدم دمت گرم

----------


## nahid

> دیدم دمت گرم


خواهش داداش. وظيفم بود

----------


## hamed2357

> با خودش تماس بگیرید و چند تا سئوال جون دار(مشاوره ای ) ازش بپرسید


سلام به همه دوستان بخاطر اسباب کشی دفتر جدید در میدان انقلاب سرم شلوغ بود و نمیتونستم جواب تلفن بدم 
برای آشنایی با مشاوره در وبسایت بنده (ریاضی صد) قسمت مشاوره ی بالای سایت میتونید ببینید فایل ها و متن ها را
ضمنا اینم بگم که بنده خودم هیچ مشاوری هیچ دبیری نداشتم-هیچ دی وی دی هم استفاده نکردم و...
آره آدم تنهایی هم میتونه همونطور که من تونستم-شما بجای تلف کردن وقت و کامنت در اینجا برید درس بخونید.......
شماره هم تو سایت هست هرکی خواست صحبت کنه با رزرو وقت-اینم بگم حدود 300 نفر تو صف هستند الان و ظرفیت مشاوره ماهانه هم تکمیل شده-یعنی اگر تصمیم گرفتید که مشاوره بنده انتخاب کنید پر شده ظرفیت- پس دلیلی نداره تحقیق کنید.شاد باشید

----------


## mohammad74

> سلام به همه دوستان بخاطر اسباب کشی دفتر جدید در میدان انقلاب سرم شلوغ بود و نمیتونستم جواب تلفن بدم 
> برای آشنایی با مشاوره در وبسایت بنده (ریاضی صد) قسمت مشاوره ی بالای سایت میتونید ببینید فایل ها و متن ها را
> ضمنا اینم بگم که بنده خودم هیچ مشاوری هیچ دبیری نداشتم-هیچ دی وی دی هم استفاده نکردم و...
> آره آدم تنهایی هم میتونه همونطور که من تونستم-شما بجای تلف کردن وقت و کامنت در اینجا برید درس بخونید.......
> شماره هم تو سایت هست هرکی خواست صحبت کنه با رزرو وقت-اینم بگم حدود 300 نفر تو صف هستند الان و ظرفیت مشاوره ماهانه هم تکمیل شده-یعنی اگر تصمیم گرفتید که مشاوره بنده انتخاب کنید پر شده ظرفیت- پس دلیلی نداره تحقیق کنید.شاد باشید


خوب شد شریف درس نخوندی مگرنه ما رو دار میزدی
رفتی دانشگاه امیرکبیر محاسبات سنگین دانشگاهی رو انجام میدی بعد میای سوالات ریاضی تجربی رو 100 میزنی برای تو باید مثل آب خوردن باشه دیگه
والله یک کم تواضع لطفا :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Alireza.Jalili

> سلام به همه دوستان بخاطر اسباب کشی دفتر جدید در میدان انقلاب سرم شلوغ بود و نمیتونستم جواب تلفن بدم 
> برای آشنایی با مشاوره در وبسایت بنده (ریاضی صد) قسمت مشاوره ی بالای سایت میتونید ببینید فایل ها و متن ها را
> ضمنا اینم بگم که بنده خودم هیچ مشاوری هیچ دبیری نداشتم-هیچ دی وی دی هم استفاده نکردم و...
> آره آدم تنهایی هم میتونه همونطور که من تونستم-شما بجای تلف کردن وقت و کامنت در اینجا برید درس بخونید.......
> شماره هم تو سایت هست هرکی خواست صحبت کنه با رزرو وقت-اینم بگم حدود 300 نفر تو صف هستند الان و ظرفیت مشاوره ماهانه هم تکمیل شده-یعنی اگر تصمیم گرفتید که مشاوره بنده انتخاب کنید پر شده ظرفیت- پس دلیلی نداره تحقیق کنید.شاد باشید


پیاده شو با هم بریم! کجا به این سرعت؟!
دادا مگه چی کار کردی؟ دانشگاه قبول شدی! کی؟ 91 و 92؟ 
اونموقع اگر بدون مشاور و بدون هیچ چیز اضافی هم می شد با تکیه بر متن کتاب به آسونی وارد دانشگاه شد
داداش مهندسی معکوس رو که بلدی! اون موقع به راحتی می شد با این روش هر درسی رو 100 زد!
پس واسه ما هی نگو فلان کردم و فلان شدم
کلا فاز منفی می دی خدا کمک کند اونایی رو که می خوان از تو مشاوره بگیرن
این چند سال قبل کلا کنکور شده مفهومی شده ترکیبی یعنی سه سال دبیرستان رو می تونند توی یک تست بدن به خورد دانش آموز !
حالا دیگه واسه ما هی قلمز در مکن !
عزت زیاد

----------


## ارين٩٣

> سلام به همه دوستان بخاطر اسباب کشی دفتر جدید در میدان انقلاب سرم شلوغ بود و نمیتونستم جواب تلفن بدم 
> برای آشنایی با مشاوره در وبسایت بنده (ریاضی صد) قسمت مشاوره ی بالای سایت میتونید ببینید فایل ها و متن ها را
> ضمنا اینم بگم که بنده خودم هیچ مشاوری هیچ دبیری نداشتم-هیچ دی وی دی هم استفاده نکردم و...
> آره آدم تنهایی هم میتونه همونطور که من تونستم-شما بجای تلف کردن وقت و کامنت در اینجا برید درس بخونید.......
> شماره هم تو سایت هست هرکی خواست صحبت کنه با رزرو وقت-اینم بگم حدود 300 نفر تو صف هستند الان و ظرفیت مشاوره ماهانه هم تکمیل شده-یعنی اگر تصمیم گرفتید که مشاوره بنده انتخاب کنید پر شده ظرفیت- پس دلیلی نداره تحقیق کنید.شاد باشید


به به...!!!
حامدجووون... مشتاق ديدارت بوديم.تكنيكاي مهندسي معكوستو ي وقت برا كسي رو نكني... توكه به اوووصطاد هصين عحمدي دوتا سور زدي!!!مي دوني كه ملت از ممسني و پيرانشهر نميكوبن بيان پيش تو كه تكنيكاتو لو بدي خدايي نكرده،زبونم لال همه بيان رياضيشونو ١٠٠ بزنن،نكن اين كارو كه هم تو حيفي و هم دانش اموزاي تك رقميت!!! واااي نمي دوني كه!!! الان خوانچه زر و افشين ملاك پور و سروش مومني و... كه تورو ديدن مو به تنشون سيخ شده!!! عجب مهندسي معكوووس!!!
زير ديپلم حرف بزن جناب مهندس دليجه!!!
پسرخوب گواهي عدم سوپيشينه كه ازت نمي خوان بگيرن!!! توكي هستي كسي بخواد ي ثانيه حرومت بشه.
توكه هرروز مسواك ميزني هنوز دهنت داره بوشير ميده بچه!!! برو بچه،برو ترمتون شرو نشده هنو با تكنيكاي مهندسي معكوست ي nدور سورساتو مرور كن...
خرمايي كه تو داري ميخوري هستش تو جيب منه.عزت زياد...
اها راستي،يادم رفت مي خواستم اول بهت ياد بدم ريشه مشاوره چيه؟؟؟!!!(ببخشيد ديگه پيريه و هزار دردسر...)
ببين گل پسر:
مشاوره مصدره باب ثلاثي مزيد مفاعله هستش.
چي؟!
ياد نگرفتي!!؟؟ 
بابا توكه ميگفتي نابغه اي!!! نگو كاليفم نيستي... اشكال نداره گريه نكن برات صرفش مي كنم:
شاوٓرٓ->يُشاوِرُ->مُشاوٓرٓه
افررررين ياد گرفتي...!!! حالا بدو برو اسباب كشي كن،ا گرفتمش ميزتو برو سمت چپ اهان اهان برو برو برو بنظرم بزاريمش تو اون اوتاق،ايول گرفتي بلندش كنيم؟! مواظب باش نيوفته رو پات برو برو برو اها همينجا خوبه،الان ميرم صندليتو برات بيارم...
ميگم بهتر نبود به جا دفتر ي طويله اجاره مي كردي؟! اخه ٣٠٠تا گوسفند و ي چوپون و صد البته سگ گله كه اينجا جا نميشين ٣٠٣تايي؟؟؟!!! اي بابااا!!! اووووستاد كافي نبود به گوسفند زبلم سور زدين شماها؟! اي بابا توديگه هستي؟؟؟ سم همه رو از پشت بستي!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟




Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 using Tapatalk

----------


## M o h a m m a d

:Y (525): 

*بسته شد*

----------

